# Increase in property taxes in Singapore to hit expat market



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Expats in Singapore face having to pay more for property with new taxes being introduced as part of a government policy to cool the housing market. Foreigners and corporates who buy residential property in Singapore will now be subject to an additional buyer’s stamp duty (ABSD) of 15% of the purchase price, up from the [...]

Click to read the full news article: Increase in property taxes in Singapore to hit expat market...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

